# New Rat Cage



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

I was very lucky to recieve a new Ferplast Furet Tower from my wonderful husband for my birthday.  It was a bit of a pain to set up, and needs WAY more toys, but they girls are liking the extra space.

Some pics and of it's inhabitants. The cages next to it are Jenny's, to give an idea of size. Excuse the mess, was in the middle of cleaning cages when i took them. :blushing:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

:001_tt1:what a lovely pressie, you have a super hubby, can he teach mine about the real way to a girl's heart (mine wants to get me a laptop for Christmas, I want him to get me a Savic Royal Suite!) cute ratties too


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I am in no way jelous of your cage, in fact I don't even like it, sniff sniff and it is pure coincidence that my post has gone green Lucky rats and lucky you


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I am in no way jelous of your cage, in fact I don't even like it, sniff sniff and it is pure coincidence that my post has gone green Lucky rats and lucky you


 :lol:	:lol:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> :001_tt1:what a lovely pressie, you have a super hubby, can he teach mine about the real way to a girl's heart (mine wants to get me a laptop for Christmas, I want him to get me a Savic Royal Suite!) cute ratties too


Find a laptop loads more expensive than the cage, he may change his mind lol


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I am in no way jelous of your cage, in fact I don't even like it, sniff sniff and it is pure coincidence that my post has gone green Lucky rats and lucky you


You jealous? lol

If you laid out all your cages, the floor space would be enough to make your local tesco's jealous :001_tt2:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

gr33neyes said:


> You jealous? lol
> 
> If you laid out all your cages, the floor space would be enough to make your local tesco's jealous :001_tt2:


But its a Furet Tower, I want it soooooo bad


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

good choice of cage!!!  looks ok toy wise so far, we put loads of sputniks, and rope bridges in for our girls.. rolly only got a toy crocodile and a hammock (which he never used!) he loved croc tho, croc watched over his food!

we're selling our one of those, as we don't have enough rats and it was taking up most of the spare room lol. would thoroughly recommend them to anyone!

it's a great cage ours loved it even tho they only lived in the pent house (top part), rolly lived in the bachelor pad (bottom) when he was alive. when he died we used his cage as the store for all the food and other stuff for the rats lol.

it's well easy to put together and clean too, the front doors as large enough for me to get in up to my hips to reach the back of the floor when cleaning it out. If only our jenny rat cage had doors that big! Course large doors do mean that ALL the inhabitants can make a bid for freedom at the same time.. with the jenny only 2 can squeeze out at a time


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

if that was my cage i'd put loads of hammocks,furry tubes and pouches in with ledges and ropes.

thats how my rat cages are kitted out anyway

you have an excuse now to go out and buy loads of things for your ratties!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

That is some size of cage!!! Well done you!!! And I love your ratties :001_wub:


----------



## Sassysas (Mar 3, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> But its a Furet Tower, I want it soooooo bad


Me too!!!! I want, I want, I want!!!


----------



## mournemaid (Aug 17, 2009)

Very nice Kirstie  You will soon fill it up when you get going....get the sewing machine out and make your hammocks.


----------

